# Όχι μόνο ... αλλά ...



## sarant (Oct 21, 2008)

Διαβάζω στη χτεσινή στήλη του ΧρΜιχαηλίδη για τον Άντριου Λόιντ Γουέμπερ:

_ Ο δημιουργός μεγάλων επιτυχιών στον χώρο του μιούζικαλ («Ιησούς Υπέρλαμπρο Αστρο», «Εβίτα», Γάτες»), θα γράψει *όχι μόνο *το τραγούδι που θα εκπροσωπήσει το «νησί» στον προσεχή διαγωνισμό της Μόσχας το 2009, *αλλά *μαζί με επαγγελματίες από τον χώρο της μουσικής βιομηχανίας θα επιλέξει τους έξι υποψήφιους τραγουδιστές μέσα από έναν διαγωνισμό τύπου ριάλιτι με τον βαρύγδουπο τίτλο «Η χώρα σε χρειάζεται». _


Δεν είναι βέβαια λάθος, αλλά ο εκπρόσωπος της ΕΔΑ(*) μέσα μου ενοχλείται από τη θέση του "όχι μόνο". Διαβάζοντας το "θα γράψει όχι μόνο το τραγούδι", ο εκπρόσωπος της ΕΔΑ περίμενε να διαβάσει πως ο γνωστός συνθέτης θα γράψει επίσης τους στίχους ή κάτι άλλο. Στη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση, ο εκπρόσωπος της ΕΔΑ θα ήθελε το "όχι μόνο" να είναι πριν από το ρήμα, ώστε να προϊδεάζεται ο αναγνώστης ότι ο γνωστός συνθέτης θα κάνει και κάτι άλλο που δεν είναι γράψιμο, σύνθεση κτλ. Όχι μόνο θα γράψει μουσική, αλλά θα διαλέξει και τον ερμηνευτή.

Εσείς τι γνώμη έχετε; Έχει πολλές απαιτήσεις η ΕΔΑ; Υπόψη ότι πρόκειται για στήλη εφημερίδας, σχετικά μικρού πλάτους, οπότε το μάτι δεν πιάνει τη συνέχεια του "όχι μόνο".

(*) ΕΔΑ είναι η Ένωση για τα Δικαιώματα των Αναγνωστών. Νομίζω ότι το ιστορικό κόμμα της αριστεράς δεν υπάρχει πια εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, οπότε μπορούμε να κατοχυρώσουμε εμείς αυτό το τριγράμματο ακρώνυμο πριν μας το πάρει άλλος.


----------



## NatCat (Oct 21, 2008)

Συμφωνώ. Αυτή η διατύπωση μού χαλάει το ρυθμό της ανάγνωσης και με αναγκάζει να ξαναδιαβάσω την περίοδο για να βγάλω νόημα.

Πού γραφόμαστε στην ΕΔΑ; ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

Υπάρχει ένα γενικότερο πρόβλημα με τη σωστή θέση του «μόνο» ή για την ακρίβεια του «only». Δεν υπάρχει οδηγός χρήσης της αγγλικής που να μην το κάνει θέμα (μια σελίδα στην τύχη). Υποτίθεται ότι το only πρέπει να μπαίνει δίπλα στη λέξη που προσδιορίζει. Συνηθίζεται ωστόσο, με την επίδραση του προφορικού λόγου όπου το προσδιοριζόμενο μπορεί να φανεί με έμφαση, να βάζουν το only στο ρήμα. Εμείς δεν το έχουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα. Δεν θα πούμε «μόνο πλήρωσα 10 ευρώ». Και τα παραδείγματα που έχει στη σελίδα που παραπέμπω δεν θα τα μεταφράζαμε με το «μόνο» σε λάθος θέση.

Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο είναι λάθος και η σύνταξη «You may discover you will not only write articles but also a book». Το σωστό: «You may discover you will write not only articles but also a book». Η διόρθωση της πρώτης πρότασης γίνεται ανάλογα με το πόσο purist είναι ο διορθωτής. Από την άλλη, σωστή είναι η πρόταση «The students will not only write the plays but also appear in the skits they write».

Το αστείο στην περίπτωση του κειμένου για τον Γουέμπερ είναι που το αγγλικό θα ήταν «will not only write», οπότε το ελληνικό «όχι μόνο θα γράψει» θα ήταν πάνσωστο. Εγώ είμαι ακόμα πιο απαιτητικός. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, με το «αλλά» θέλω κι ένα «και» ή ένα «επίσης». Και πολύ σωστά το προσθέτεις, sarant, στο «Όχι μόνο θα γράψει μουσική, αλλά θα διαλέξει και τον ερμηνευτή», μόνο που στα αντίστοιχα αυστηρά μαθηματικά της ισορροπίας της πρότασης θα ήταν «Όχι μόνο θα γράψει το τραγούδι, αλλά και θα διαλέξει τον ερμηνευτή». Ξέρω, δεν έχει την ίδια καλή ροή.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 26, 2008)

Πώς γίνεται κανείς μέλος της ΕΔΑ;


----------



## sarant (Oct 26, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Πώς γίνεται κανείς μέλος της ΕΔΑ;



Χμμμ... η Ένωση για τα Δικαιώματα του Αναγνώστη προς το παρόν υπάρχει μόνο βιρτσουαλικά, αλλά καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να την ιδρύσουμε ή τουλάχιστο να κοιτάμε πάντοτε τα κείμενα από τη σκοπιά του αναγνώστη!


----------

